# High level of sugar



## ClaireH12 (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi. My 8 year old son has T1 newly diagnosed. His sugar level was 13 before he ate his lunch. So i added a extra unitof insulin to his lunch doze hoping it will bring it down. That is right what im doing isnt it? So should bring it down to 10?


----------



## Sally71 (Apr 17, 2018)

How much it will bring it down by is very individual, but yes you have the right idea that to bring down a high blood sugar you add a bit extra insulin on.  If your medical team have told you that 1 unit brings him down by 3 mmol then go with that and see what happens.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 17, 2018)

ClaireH12 said:


> Hi. My 8 year old son has T1 newly diagnosed. His sugar level was 13 before he ate his lunch. So i added a extra unitof insulin to his lunch doze hoping it will bring it down. That is right what im doing isnt it? So should bring it down to 10?


Hi Claire, welcome to the forum  I agree with Sally - it will vary from person to person how much levels will be reduced by one unit of insulin, because it will depend to a large extent on how sensitive they are to insulin in the first place - some people need only very small amounts of insulin with their meals, for example, so an extra unit might bring their levels down more than 3 mmol/l. The principle is correct though  The amount extra that you use for a 'correction' should therefore be agreed with his DSN, and it's worth doing a couple of extra tests if possible just to keep an eye on how well it works


----------



## ClaireH12 (Apr 18, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Hi Claire, welcome to the forum  I agree with Sally - it will vary from person to person how much levels will be reduced by one unit of insulin, because it will depend to a large extent on how sensitive they are to insulin in the first place - some people need only very small amounts of insulin with their meals, for example, so an extra unit might bring their levels down more than 3 mmol/l. The principle is correct though  The amount extra that you use for a 'correction' should therefore be agreed with his DSN, and it's worth doing a couple of extra tests if possible just to keep an eye on how well it works


----------



## ClaireH12 (Apr 18, 2018)

Yes. I rang the team and i was correct. Thanks for your reply x


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 18, 2018)

Well done Claire . Every time it is different & you have to judge what he has been up to.


----------

